# Ultratec Radiance Hazer- Luminous 7 haze fluid vs. Froggy's Neutronic Haze fluid



## JFR (Jan 25, 2013)

My company has a Radiance Hazer we were planning on using in a show that opens tonight. The show runs for 4 months and in anticipation of needing fluid in 3 weeks I went ahead and purchased Froggy's Neutronic Haze fluid. It is half the price of the Ultratec Luminous 7 Haze. Unfortunately the haze has been cut and my planned experiment of tracking the hazes performance, longevity, and odor has failed before it began.

Does anyone have information regarding the comparison of these two fluids? I'm a little tired of hearing "At half the price you probably get half the product" based on speculation. I have not used the Froggy's yet so I don't have any experience to compare the two. 

Thanks everyone! And if we put it in another show I'll be sure to log it's performance and publish my findings.


----------



## cbrandt (Jan 25, 2013)

I would be worried about getting layered haze. I've had reports from clients using Radiances and "cheap" (unspecified as to what the source was) fluid, and they ended up getting horizontal layers in the haze where there was temperature differentials in the room. I have no idea if the froggy fluid does this. The only froggy fluid that I use is in my foggers, so that isn't really a problem.


----------



## JFR (Jan 25, 2013)

This actually sounds like a neat effect if desired. I'm thinking "smokey bar" with a practical ceiling fan at a low speed and a "neon" accent could look really amazing.


----------



## cbrandt (Jan 25, 2013)

It can be pretty cool if you intend it. It is a huge pain if you were looking for even haze, you'll be livid.


----------



## hobbsies (Jan 31, 2013)

I always go with luminous.


----------

